# CUBE LTD CC 2012 - Mountainbike Hardtail 26"



## almsen (27. Februar 2013)

Ich verkaufe mein CUBE LTD CC 2012 aus dem Vorjahr, dass ich im April 2012 erworben habe. Die Originalrechnung ist vorhanden und wird dem Käufer mitgegeben. 

CUBE LTD CC 2012 - Mountainbike Hardtail 26"


----------

